# April Acquisitions



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

905 (cleverly disguised as Brooksgate!) and 901 (not yet polished)

in anticipation of my impending entry into the professional world, I'm going to focus more on wardrobe staples and less on novelties


----------



## rsgordon (Dec 6, 2012)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> 905 (cleverly disguised as Brooksgate!) and 901 (not yet polished)
> 
> in anticipation of my impending entry into the professional world, I'm going to focus more on wardrobe staples and less on novelties


Wow - gorgeous. In the same boat, time to rack up all the simple work uniform pieces.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful shoes!

That was the nice thing about my entry into the professional world: my career is white collar in nature, but since my office is filled with mostly golf polos and khakis, they embrace the fact that I tend to wear pastel pants/seersucker/madras/etc. It helps that I wear a tie and jacket every day lol


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Accidentally posted this in the March thread so here is a repost. Navy and khaki grosgrain for the Hamilton. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Among other things. I may have a problem.

https://postimage.org/

This is the 5th navy DB blazer I've owned, and one of 3 in my wardrobe at the moment (although one of them doesn't fit perfectly enough, so off to the bay it goes).


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Can't wait to enter the real professional world. Stuck in suburban insurance purgatory.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you rsgordon and orange fury. I can't wait to really wear them instead of just looking at them!


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Trying to take April off! I have one purchase, a seersucker jacket, that was charged in March but not yet delivered. At least I'm trying to give up something during the last part of Lent


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

A Barbour Ascot cap in green, a Barbour Crieff tweed cap and a Barbour Eildon tweed cap. I feel there's a theme developing here..


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

I have desperately needed a new blazer as nothing from last summer fits me. I went against my insticts and bought a darted, side-vented PRL blazer.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

L-feld said:


> I have desperately needed a new blazer as nothing from last summer fits me. I went against my insticts and bought a darted, side-vented PRL blazer.


The horror!


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

orange fury said:


> The horror!


I know! I'm awaiting repirmand from the council of elders. Hopefully they won't banish me to the fashion forum.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Picked these up tonight:



Calvin Klein 100% linen. I have another pair of the white ones from last summer that I loved, but I've lost 35 lbs and 4 waist sizes since then, and even after alterations they're still too big. These do fit a little TOO perfectly, but thankfully they have an alterable waistband, so I'm either going to take these to the tailor to have the waist and seat let out a 1/2", or I may exchange both for the next waist size up and have the waist brought in an inch or so (to have slightly more room in the thighs). I've torn the seat of two pairs of pants and the inner thigh of a pair of jeans in the past and I'm terrified of doing it again lol. Great bang for buck though.

EDIT: dumb question- with an alterable waistband, I suppose it's possible to let out the seat without changing the waist itself? I'm thinking I'm going to go ahead tomorrow and pick up a pair of each in the next size up, then take them to my tailor to get his opinion, but I wanted to check here first to get an idea if it's even doable


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

L-feld said:


> I know! I'm awaiting repirmand from the council of elders. Hopefully they won't banish me to the fashion forum.


Darts, side vents? That sounds great.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

J&M white bucs. Also picked up 10 pair of various colored laces to go with them. Here they are with pink laces. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

picked up a JCrew quilted shirt jacket. Fits great and surprisingly wears warm from a cotton shell without getting too hot. its now my go to jacket when i dont want to throw on a blazer. (i know that may be blasphemy to many of you : P )


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Another Barbour Eildon tweed cap


----------



## G_Stephen (Aug 25, 2007)

As usual, whenever I visit this community, I always, without fail, end up buying something. Without fail, I tell you. I am sure many would agree. Anyway, at 2 am Thursday morning, having just gotten back from the hospital (daughter had emergency appendectomy) I checked eBay looking for the beloved 986. Needless to say, there was nothing I wanted.

So, I ended up on the Shoemart site and before I knew what I had done, I had a new pair of....you guessed it, the 986. Seeing as I am relocating to Florida at the end of the month, I figured I could always use a penny and this is the penny to own. _Thanks AAAC.
_
So without fail, I just had a visit from Scott, my Fedex driver. Actually, I heard the truck so I met him at the door, which he still laughs about.  And this is what he handed me...









But upon opening the box, I discovered this...









Now, it's been a while since I've ordered from Shoemart, but I never saw one of these cards included with any of the shell cordovan shoes/boots I had ordered. I guess this is in response to men trying the shoe on and walking around the house. But seriously, I haven't even opened the green shoebox yet for fear of seeing a crease. I am going to try to slip my foot in. More to come...


----------



## G_Stephen (Aug 25, 2007)

Well, I managed to get them on without creasing the shell, and they fit. A bit snug, but I imagine that will loosen up after a few outings. I know the D width would have been too wide. As it is, I have sized down a half a size from the Aberdeen, which is my favorite.


----------



## G_Stephen (Aug 25, 2007)

More pics...


----------



## G_Stephen (Aug 25, 2007)

Well, I decided to go for it and took a stroll through the carpeted portions of the house. And I have to say, although many would scoff at paying close to $700 for a pair of shoes, these are fantastic. I can see how with repeated wearings these will conform to my foot and I look forward to that happening. And I've gotta say, it's nice getting the size right the first time. We should all know our size. Now I've got my eye on the Chukka boots over on LeatherSoul. Damn you Andy et al.


----------



## Jfrazi2 (Apr 16, 2013)

G Stephen, the shoes look nice. Might have to look into buying a pair.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

The familiar Alden box is always a welcome addition. You made a fabulous choice in the 986 and they look great! Enjoy them for many years to come as they only get better with age. Congrats!


G_Stephen said:


> More pics...
> 
> View attachment 10912
> View attachment 10913


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Those 986's are magnificent. Congratulations on your acquisition!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Not nearly as neat as the Aldens, but I did get a couple ebay orders today:



NWT RL Suffield pima pants, and an RL ribbon belt. I thought the belt would be more red than orange, but I'm okay with it.

update on the linen pants: decided to go with the 34 waist and have the waist taken in but leave the seat as is. Which, after a conversation with the tailor, allowed for more room than letting out the seat in the 32's.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got notified that these finally shipped from the BB corporate sale:



This was sort of an impulse purchase, which are thankfully rare for me, but they should prove to be great summer shoes.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

mjo_1 said:


> Just got notified that these finally shipped from the BB corporate sale:
> 
> This was sort of an impulse purchase, which are thankfully rare for me, but they should prove to be great summer shoes.


Excellent, excellent purchase. I just bought a pair of those in a darker suede from the exchange and I love them.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

After 15 years of faithful, reliable service my beloved S430 is no more. It was a great car but I had amassed 228K miles. In its place is this one. I hope it serves me as well!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jfrazi2 (Apr 16, 2013)

Very Nice Car!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Which one is that? E350?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I bought a pair of tortoise shell Wayfarers new from eBay for about $80. Tomorrow I am going to drop about $150 on leaders, tippet material, floatant, and flies at the tackle shop.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Excellent, excellent purchase. I just bought a pair of those in a darker suede from the exchange and I love them.


Are those made by Peale & Co.?


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

drlivingston said:


> Which one is that? E350?


Yes its the E350. We have had two Mercedes and they have just been rock solid vehicles.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jfrazi2 said:


> Very Nice Car!


Thank you! Hopefully I can celebrate the new car purchase in conjunction with a Wildcats win tonight!


----------



## Jfrazi2 (Apr 16, 2013)

I would love to see the CATS win also. We have got to get after the Badgers in the second half.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jfrazi2 said:


> I would love to see the CATS win also. We have got to get after the Badgers in the second half.


If only Cauley-Stein were healthy! But, Lee has done an excellent job. The twins are tough!!


----------



## Jfrazi2 (Apr 16, 2013)

The CATS are on a run! We are a second half team. UK needs to continue to crash the boards and make some free throws.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Definitely!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> Are those made by Peale & Co.?


Mine are Alden, and I'm pretty sure these are too. "Made in the USA on the Aberdeen last"


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, they're Aldens. I hope they'll be as versatile as I'm thinking....that's partly how I rationalized the purchase!


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice choice! Thinking of picking up a pair as well. A fantastic summer shoe!


mjo_1 said:


> Just got notified that these finally shipped from the BB corporate sale:
> 
> This was sort of an impulse purchase, which are thankfully rare for me, but they should prove to be great summer shoes.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

^Congrats on your car....I'd love something like that, but I require a truck for my other time/money consuming hobbies (boat, upland hunting, etc etc).


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

G_Stephen said:


> More pics...
> 
> View attachment 10912
> View attachment 10913


These are insanely gorgeous shoes. Enjoy. And hopefully your daughter is recuperating well.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Ivygrad71 said:


> After 15 years of faithful, reliable service my beloved S430 is no more. It was a great car but I had amassed 228K miles. In its place is this one. I hope it serves me as well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I like the looks of the current generation MB much better than the previous one. Enjoy!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Ivygrad71 said:


> J&M white bucs. Also picked up 10 pair of various colored laces to go with them. Here they are with pink laces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y'know, it never occurred to me to do that (colored laces), but I like it. I may have to try that myself. Where'd you get the laces?


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you Topsider! And I agree the newer generation is much nicer looking.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Johnston and Murphy retail stores have a huge assortment of colored laces. They were $20 for 10 pair! 


Topsider said:


> Y'know, it never occurred to me to do that (colored laces), but I like it. I may have to try that myself. Where'd you get the laces?


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

mjo_1 said:


> ^Congrats on your car....I'd love something like that, but I require a truck for my other time/money consuming hobbies (boat, upland hunting, etc etc).


I have a truck also but getting 12mpg day in and day out gets costly! The truck gets used a lot for duck season and doves but other than that I leave it in the garage.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice rig! My plans are constantly changing, but the current version is to pay the truck off in a year or so, and continue to drive it for a while. Then maybe I'll try a sedan like yours and just hang onto the truck for boat duty. 

Maybe it's just the Oklahoman in me, but I don't see how a family gets along without a truck or at least access to one. You can't even pick up a chair from the furniture store or take your mower in for service without one. I've always thought that if you have to own just one vehicle that has to be able to do everything, it's got to be a truck. 

Does your new one happen to be a diesel?


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

mjo_1 said:


> Nice rig! My plans are constantly changing, but the current version is to pay the truck off in a year or so, and continue to drive it for a while. Then maybe I'll try a sedan like yours and just hang onto the truck for boat duty.
> 
> Maybe it's just the Oklahoman in me, but I don't see how a family gets along without a truck or at least access to one. You can't even pick up a chair from the furniture store or take your mower in for service without one. I've always thought that if you have to own just one vehicle that has to be able to do everything, it's got to be a truck.
> 
> Does your new one happen to be a diesel?


I agree with you. A truck is very utilitarian. The car is not a diesel. I thought about holding out for one but ultimately decided to just go with the gas version. I think if I ever were to purchase one brand new, which is doubtful due to depreciation, I would probably opt for the BlueTec.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

mjo_1 said:


> Nice rig! My plans are constantly changing, but the current version is to pay the truck off in a year or so, and continue to drive it for a while. Then maybe I'll try a sedan like yours and just hang onto the truck for boat duty.
> 
> Maybe it's just the Oklahoman in me, but I don't see how a family gets along without a truck or at least access to one. You can't even pick up a chair from the furniture store or take your mower in for service without one. I've always thought that if you have to own just one vehicle that has to be able to do everything, it's got to be a truck.
> 
> Does your new one happen to be a diesel?


Being a long-time pick-up driver currently driving a Prius, I used to have the same thoughts. However, living in a townhome development where the HOA takes care of all external maintenance means I have no need to carry a mower or other yard tools and I don't carry sofas enough to need a truck regularly and an F-150 can be rented from U-Haul for a total of around $35/day for whatever you need done around town. A big easy chair will fit fine in my trunk (I just put an XL Lay-Z-Boy recliner in there last weekend, although you have to remove the back, which is easy). I miss the height and the off road capability when I go fishing or hunting, but I don't mind the extra bit of exercise to hike in a bit further. I still technically own an F-150, but parking is such a problem that my parents (who live about 5 hours away) have been in possession of it for almost two years - which works out for them, too, because this has been the year of home improvements for them. As much as I miss driving a pick-up, I'll probably dump both vehicles for a new Subaru in about two years. They're nice to have, but not practical for city life.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Being a long-time pick-up driver currently driving a Prius, I used to have the same thoughts. However, living in a townhome development where the HOA takes care of all external maintenance means I have no need to carry a mower or other yard tools and I don't carry sofas enough to need a truck regularly and an F-150 can be rented from U-Haul for a total of around $35/day for whatever you need done around town. A big easy chair will fit fine in my trunk (I just put an XL Lay-Z-Boy recliner in there last weekend, although you have to remove the back, which is easy). I miss the height and the off road capability when I go fishing or hunting, but I don't mind the extra bit of exercise to hike in a bit further. I still technically own an F-150, but parking is such a problem that my parents (who live about 5 hours away) have been in possession of it for almost two years - which works out for them, too, because this has been the year of home improvements for them. As much as I miss driving a pick-up, I'll probably dump both vehicles for a new Subaru in about two years. They're nice to have, but not practical for city life.


+1, My wife drives a Hyundai Veracruz that were actually about to get rid of. The size is just impractical in the city, and we'd prefer to have better gas mileage.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Now, a Male Chauvinist Pig tie was one of the first neckties I ever owned, but my closet was missing a foxy redhead peakaboo tie. From the much-acclaimed Trimingham's.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Harris Tweed and a navy blue windowpane, sadly both are darted but I couldn't pass them up! And a new Bird Dog Bay bow! 







[/URL][/I







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]MG]


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Spin Evans said:


> Now, a Male Chauvinist Pig tie was one of the first neckties I ever owned, but my closet was missing a foxy redhead peakaboo tie. From the much-acclaimed Trimingham's.


Trims and sulka are definitely my favorites.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Great tie! I never have seen one like that before. That would be a real hoot to wear. I tell you who needs a tie like this; Howard!



Spin Evans said:


> Now, a Male Chauvinist Pig tie was one of the first neckties I ever owned, but my closet was missing a foxy redhead peakaboo tie. From the much-acclaimed Trimingham's.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

Spin Evans said:


> Now, a Male Chauvinist Pig tie was one of the first neckties I ever owned, but my closet was missing a foxy redhead peakaboo tie. From the much-acclaimed Trimingham's.


Very nice, gotta love a redhead


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Barnavelt said:


> Great tie! I never have seen one like that before. That would be a real hoot to wear. I tell you who needs a tie like this; Howard!


Sure, I'd wear that.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Ivygrad71, the fabric on the windowpane in the close up looks awesome. I hear ya on the darts, but enjoy them, they both look great. And fun bow tie that will shortly be seasonal appropriate.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Trims and sulka are definitely my favorites.


My votes have to go to Chipp and older Robert Talbotts

Sent from beyond HEO using unknown means


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you!


Fading Fast said:


> Ivygrad71, the fabric on the windowpane in the close up looks awesome. I hear ya on the darts, but enjoy them, they both look great. And fun bow tie that will shortly be seasonal appropriate.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

My first Christys' panama hat came in today. This is the "Safari" and the "Outback" should arrive on Monday. At that point I'll decide on one ..or maybe both :devil:










Fun fact: Christys' makes hats for locke and co as well as bates.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> My first Christys' panama hat came in today. This is the "Safari" and the "Outback" should arrive on Monday. At that point I'll decide on one ..or maybe both :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! I'm toying with the idea of ordering a second Panama hat this year. Would love to hear you thoughts on yours after youve worn it some.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

This is all from the past week:

RL, first S/S buttondown I've purchased in over a decade-


RL linen, happened to find it hiding behind some stuff at a Marshalls. I've loved my other RL linens, so it was a no brainer-


Chaps shorts, to replace some Nautica shorts that are way too big now. It's actually not nearly as bright as the picture-


NWT eBay find, more RL Indian Madras shorts. I love these things-


RL Suffield chinos, though my Dockers fit great, they're already starting to show significant wear, so I'm starting to replace them-


My favorite acquisition this week, NWT from eBay RL pima cotton tennis sweater. I love tennis sweaters, but have not been a huge fan of the fit on my Izod one. This fills a significant hole in my sweater collection-


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

That tennis sweater is mint. I wish it got cold enough here to justify more sweaters.


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

This month the Pen was mightier than the sword as I finally acquired my first fountain pens, and inks, though to be fair 1 or 2 of the above pens will be going to the other half, as well as the purple ink as part of her Easter gifts.

Pens: Sheaffer Sagaris NOS from the late 90's
Jinhao 250
Pilot Metropolitan


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Orange Fury, those are all nice purchases, but I'm particularly jealous of the sweater as I tried to buy it on Ralph's site on sale but they were out of my size. It looks beautiful; enjoy it and all your purchases. One day, you are going to have to tell us how large your closet is because, I'm assuming since I live in NYC, I bet it is bigger than my entire apartment.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Orange Fury, those are all nice purchases, but I'm particularly jealous of the sweater as I tried to buy it on Ralph's site on sale but they were out of my size. It looks beautiful; enjoy it and all your purchases. One day, you are going to have to tell us how large your closet is because, I'm assuming since I live in NYC, I bet it is bigger than my entire apartment.


Lol our closet is a walk in, but it's not huge. The key is that we have a couple dressers. To be fair though, I'm in the process of eliminating about 2/3 of my stuff that doesn't fit, so my acquisitions by and large are replacing items that are too big now (part of the reason so many acquisitions this year have been shirts). Stuff like the sweater, on the other hand, are just opportunities that come up :biggrin:


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Orange fury: I dig that cricket jumper. Or is it a tennis sweater over there? Anyway, it's lovely.

Ok, it's a bit late into the month to start a non-trad April Acquisitions thread, so just for fun I'll post that here. This is a vintage Hardy Amies suit I'd been eyeing for a while and finally snatched.

https://postimage.org/

Details on the fabric:

https://postimage.org/

Yeah- English shoulders, darted waist, non 3/2 highish three button stance; three slanted pockets, dual vents. This will get no love from the most conservative tradders. Oh well.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Anthony Charton; very nice suit. The pattern looks very fine and detailed. Windowpane on a ticket pocket will get me every time!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Anthony Charton said:


> Orange fury: I dig that cricket jumper. Or is it a tennis sweater over there? Anyway, it's lovely.


thanks! My understanding has always been wool=cricket jumper, cotton=tennis sweater, so in this case I would call it a tennis sweater. It's all the same style ultimately 

Fantastic jacket, I'm actually a big fan of ticket pockets


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Thanks guys- and thanks OF for the precisions. I look forward to actually wearing it -I'm thinking lots of silk knits, mostly- and posting a shot of two of it actually _on_ me.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Forgot to post this, I ended up liking the other S/S RL shirt from a couple days ago so much that it prompted me to get this one:



With Easter in mind, I also picked up this cotton bow tie by Dibi (whoever that is...) for $10:



Summer, here I come! Lol


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Maiden voyage. These are great! My instincts keep telling me these are cool weather shoes, but I'm trying to convince myself otherwise.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

mjo_1 said:


> Maiden voyage. These are great! My instincts keep telling me these are cool weather shoes, but I'm trying to convince myself otherwise.


Beautiful shoes!! I would wear them in warm weather and cool weather!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

mjo_1 said:


> Maiden voyage.


They look great. I would wear them all summer.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, guys. As with anything new I get, it'll be tough _not_ to wear them all the time!


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh ya.....what sort of belt would you all recommend for these?


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

A fresh pair of Gustin Jeans in the Cone Mills cross thatch selvege arrived in the mail today and they fit great.


----------



## Adjudicator (Apr 16, 2014)

Got a full length shot of that denim?


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Adjudicator said:


> Got a full length shot of that denim?


That can be arranged, I'll take pictures later.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on a pair of Loake 1880 semi-brogues in mahogany. New and half off the price. I'm excited. I'll post a picture when they arrive.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

A very nice gift from my girlfriend! Trafalgar sterling silver engine turned buckle and Trafalgar strap. I was quite surprised.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Here's a proper shot of my new pair of Gustin's made with Cone Cross Thatch selvege denim.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Ivygrad71 said:


> A very nice gift from my girlfriend! Trafalgar sterling silver engine turned buckle and Trafalgar strap. I was quite surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The buckle and strap are beautiful - they are keepers, just like a girlfriend who would pick those out would be a keeper.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks! I plan on keeping her!


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

The Loakes have arrived...

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Anthony, those are insane. They look too beautiful to wear. That said, wear them and enjoy them in good health.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Not everyone's cuppa, but this is pretty cool to me and well worth the $100 I paid: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

Took advantage of the 40% off everything at the local BB outlet and grabbed some new socks to try on my way to work. I couldnt wait till I was home, so I swapped socks in the parking lot at work. Pictures when I get home.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Vintage indeed! That was back when UofG actually had an athletic program!! LOL! :biggrin:


Reuben said:


> Not everyone's cuppa, but this is pretty cool to me and well worth the $100 I paid:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Ivygrad71 said:


> Vintage indeed! That was back when UofG actually had an athletic program!! LOL! :biggrin:


Wonder what I've been doing for four years then . . ,

Oh, that's right! Coming within ten seconds of going to the national championship.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Reuben said:


> Wonder what I've been doing for four years then . . ,
> 
> Oh, that's right! Coming within ten seconds of going to the national championship.


Touche! :rolleyes2:


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I picked up this a few weeks ago but I'll share it now:

Brooks Brothers oxford fun shirt. I don't normally buy at retail but I was able to (finally) use my AAAC card for a 15% discount.

Now I just need an event "fun" enough to warrant wearing it :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Couple new things:

RL cashmere/cotton tennis vest I've been waiting on. It's a bit too wide, so I talked to my tailor today and closer to winter he's going to take in the sides a bit to reduce some bulk:


Still amassing spring/summer stuff, RL button down:


Didn't actually expect to get anything black tie related, but this was waaaaay to cheap to pass up. Trafalgar braces:


and finally, not really trad, but summer down here necessitates flip flops. Rainbow Poche's (marked down to $10):


Also, because of how poorly the Dockers I've had have held up, I purchased 2 pairs of RL Suffield fit chinos and a pair of RL Preston's, all in khaki. Don't have pics though.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Do the ladies at Marshalls know you by name yet?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Do the ladies at Marshalls know you by name yet?


NOOOOoooomaybe...


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Glad you got that, and I hope to see this in the WAYWT thread soon.


Reuben said:


> Not everyone's cuppa, but this is pretty cool to me and well worth the $100 I paid:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

Omega Auto c.73, picked it up for a friend's 6mo AA Anniversary present to himself.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Needs a little work, but I'm replacing the citizen RR watch with this:


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Also snagged some summer jackets off the fleabay:


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

And to distract the wife from my purchases, I got her one of these for her birthday:


----------



## rsgordon (Dec 6, 2012)

Beautiful watch after beautiful watch. I applaud you all


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

L-Field- this is outrageous. I'm envious.

A comparatively minor purchase, which may not appeal to the trad crowd all that much, but doeskin odd waistcoats are almost a necessary part of a man's wardrobe here. Now that the spring has arrived even in Scotland, though, I should focus on summer garments...

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Anthony Charton said:


> L-Field- this is outrageous. I'm envious.
> 
> A comparatively minor purchase, which may not appeal to the trad crowd all that much, but doeskin odd waistcoats are almost a necessary part of a man's wardrobe here. Now that the spring has arrived even in Scotland, though, I should focus on summer garments...
> 
> https://postimage.org/


After picking up a yellowish doeskin waistcoat at the Sue Ryder last month, I now have 4 odd doeskin waistcoats, and 2 tweed ones. So handy, and even my wife likes them on me.

I also have a pair of Burgundy Loake Strands. Excellent.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Anthony Charton said:


> L-Field- this is outrageous. I'm envious.
> 
> A comparatively minor purchase, which may not appeal to the trad crowd all that much, but doeskin odd waistcoats are almost a necessary part of a man's wardrobe here. Now that the spring has arrived even in Scotland, though, I should focus on summer garments...
> 
> https://postimage.org/


Is that doeskin flannel or doeskin leather? Either way, I fully support it.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

L-feld said:


> And to distract the wife from my purchases, I got her one of these for her birthday:


That will do the trick. Beautiful, classic watch - I love the blue on the end of the stem. Well done.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

L-feld said:


> Is that doeskin flannel or doeskin leather? Either way, I fully support it.


Thanks- I meant doeskin flannel ! With luck I'll be able to sport it a few times before Winter.


----------



## Biff Loman (Mar 5, 2014)

10 x Brooks Brothers ties:


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Also, these just arrived from SSEW!!!




Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

That is wonderful. I am in the process of placing my second order with them.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

L-feld said:


> And to distract the wife from my purchases, I got her one of these for her birthday:


Brilliant strategy, L-feld - the beauty of the watch will keep your wife mesmerized just long enough for you to squeeze out a few more snazzy summer purchases!


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

L-feld my good man; I love those jackets! Madras paired with denim; it's a hit. Those watermelon shorts are great. I have a list of different critter / fabric combos I have put together from the SSEW offerings and I really do need to place an order. What was the turnaround, if I may ask?

Anthony Charton; that vest is beautiful. My vest collection is sorely lacking and I could easily use something along those lines. Very nice choice. I also support your new avatar picture. Is that Modigliani?

All you watch-fiends; I don't know much about fine timepieces but those you are posting appear lovely.


----------



## zagfan (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry for asking. Couldn't find on sticky abbreviations page. SSEW?


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

https://www.apparelbyssew.com/

This company manufactures shorts and trousers (among other things) in the USA. One of the reasons they engender interest around these parts is the custom embroidery program where they can more or less make any color of pants / shorts with just about any embroidered pattern you like. I have been seriously considering blue crabs on red shorts or perhaps steamed shrimp on blue shorts. For some reason I am obsessed with the intersection of casual clothing and seafood.



zagfan said:


> Sorry for asking. Couldn't find on sticky abbreviations page. SSEW?


----------



## zagfan (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks. I rarely, if ever, see embroidered pants or shorts in the northwest.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Barnavelt said:


> L-feld my good man; I love those jackets! Madras paired with denim; it's a hit. Those watermelon shorts are great. I have a list of different critter / fabric combos I have put together from the SSEW offerings and I really do need to place an order. What was the turnaround, if I may ask?
> 
> Anthony Charton; that vest is beautiful. My vest collection is sorely lacking and I could easily use something along those lines. Very nice choice. I also support your new avatar picture. Is that Modigliani?
> 
> All you watch-fiends; I don't know much about fine timepieces but those you are posting appear lovely.


I've done three orders. My first was the cat corduroys. Those took about two months, but things are probably slower around the holidays.

This one was a mere three weeks, in which time they also made me three pairs of plain shorts. For significantly less than the cost of Bills, I might add.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

L-Feld, dem sport coats are just stunning. That madras, in particular, simply doesn't exist anymore.

Working in the field, I simply could let this tie get snatched up on eBay. Now, if only I could find some Rorschach cufflinks.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Barnavelt said:


> Anthony Charton; that vest is beautiful. My vest collection is sorely lacking and I could easily use something along those lines. Very nice choice. I also support your new avatar picture. Is that Modigliani?


Many thanks, and you have a very good eye ! Modigliani indeed. It is his painting of Jean Cocteau, one of my absolute favourite poets/filmmakers/artists/dressers/people.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Barnavelt said:


> For some reason I am obsessed with the intersection of casual clothing and seafood.


Spoken like a true Baltimorean.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Spin Evans said:


> That madras, in particular, simply doesn't exist anymore.


It's sad, but probably true. Although sometimes it's nice to have the madras broken in by someone else. I was talking to Eddie Jacobs last week and he was telling me a story about someone who bought a madras tie from him back in the 60's. For the first time out, he wore it with a white shirt. Baltimore is hot and humid in the summer and air conditioning wasn't so commonplace back then, and the guy got fairly sweaty. By the end of the day, the tie had run all over his shirt placket. Thankfully, the dye is easily washed out, but the customer was not amused.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Spin Evans said:


> Now, if only I could find some Rorschach cufflinks.


Here you go...


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

zagfan said:


> Thanks. I rarely, if ever, see embroidered pants or shorts in the northwest.


Thankfully, they're never seen at all here in Europe.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> Here you go...


Cafepress notwithstanding, of course.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Spin Evans said:


> Cafepress notwithstanding, of course.


I completely understand. My wife, a clinical psychologist, got a kick out of them.


----------



## Biff Loman (Mar 5, 2014)

Castaway seersucker shorts:


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I really need to go and talk to Eddie Jacobs some day. I never went to Martick's French restaurant before it closed and I don't want to miss out on another Baltimore institution.



L-feld said:


> It's sad, but probably true. Although sometimes it's nice to have the madras broken in by someone else. I was talking to Eddie Jacobs last week and he was telling me a story about someone who bought a madras tie from him back in the 60's. For the first time out, he wore it with a white shirt. Baltimore is hot and humid in the summer and air conditioning wasn't so commonplace back then, and the guy got fairly sweaty. By the end of the day, the tie had run all over his shirt placket. Thankfully, the dye is easily washed out, but the customer was not amused.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I like very much.



Biff Loman said:


> Castaway seersucker shorts:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Biff Loman said:


> Castaway seersucker shorts:


Thats awesome, do want


----------



## Biff Loman (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks Barnavelt and orange fury. They combine two of my favourite things: seersucker and martinis.

They were a bargain $39.98 plus shipping from https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/blondebombshel09


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

My 1920's letterman's cardigan arrived today, definitely not flawless but very wearable after some minor repairs. I hope I look this good when I'm pushing 100.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Biff Loman said:


> Castaway seersucker shorts:


I have those, with slightly different embroidery.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Shazzam, Biff.

Reuben I think a pic is better than a link:


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Barnavelt said:


> I really need to go and talk to Eddie Jacobs some day. I never went to Martick's French restaurant before it closed and I don't want to miss out on another Baltimore institution.


Oh man, Martick's, that place was a hoot.

I never seem to get out of work early enough, but Eddie hosts a cocktail hour at Johnny's every Monday at 5. I think the gimmick is that they charge 1960's prices for a drink and an appetizer or something like that.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

zzdocxx said:


> Shazzam, Biff.
> 
> Reuben I think a pic is better than a link:
> 
> View attachment 11174


Yeah, I need to get around to taking a couple better pictures, but that means I have to finish putting away the laundry on my bed . . .


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Here ya go:





































Pretty dang cool I think.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG L-feld that sounds like fun. Maybe we could get together with danny and alkydrinker and hit that place up!



L-feld said:


> Oh man, Martick's, that place was a hoot.
> 
> I never seem to get out of work early enough, but Eddie hosts a cocktail hour at Johnny's every Monday at 5. I think the gimmick is that they charge 1960's prices for a drink and an appetizer or something like that.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Topsider said:


> I have those, with slightly different embroidery.


Clearly Topsider's shorts prefer Bombay Sapphire.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Picked up an Orvis popover in patch madras! Very cool shirt.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Barnavelt said:


> Clearly Topsider's shorts prefer Bombay Sapphire.


Dang. Gotta love the increased resolution with the iPhone 5.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

The patch popover!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Picked these up on an impulse tonight, PRL in a shade pretty darn close to Nantucket red:


It's been a long time since I've owned canvas shoes. They would be strictly for use with shorts and they're really comfortable, but I'm not entirely sure I'm keeping them yet.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Picked these up on an impulse tonight, PRL in a shade pretty darn close to Nantucket red:
> 
> It's been a long time since I've owned canvas shoes. They would be strictly for use with shorts and they're really comfortable, but I'm not entirely sure I'm keeping them yet.


A little too much horsepower on those for my taste. Do you like Sperry CVO's?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not a fan of the logo, I didn't notice it until i got them home. I haven't ever tried the CVOs, I've always worn the Sperry AO's in different colors. I found these for $30 tonight and picked them up on a whim


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Seiko BFK. I need more watches.


----------



## Biff Loman (Mar 5, 2014)

They are closer in style to the Sperry Bahama, rather than CVO. I have - and have had - a few pairs, in various colours. They're a great summer shoe.

Something about Polo shoes always looks a bit 'off' to me. I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

A lovely Brioni shirt and a pair of Miller's Oath trousers from Last Call. Expensive even at about 70% off, but worth it. Gorgeous items. And not store worn either.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Thats awesome, do want


When I saw the photo first, I thought it would be a post from you- they have Orange Fury written all over them. Biff - those are great, fun shorts. The perfect article of clothing to have some fun with.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Reuben said:


> My 1920's letterman's cardigan arrived today, definitely not flawless but very wearable after some minor repairs. I hope I look this good when I'm pushing 100.


Heck, I'm fifty and I'm far from flawless and definitely in need of some minor repairs. If it is 100 and only in need of minor repairs, then it's doing very well. Enjoy.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> When I saw the photo first, I thought it would be a post from you- they have Orange Fury written all over them. Biff - those are great, fun shorts. The perfect article of clothing to have some fun with.


Bahaha I apparently have a reputation :biggrin:. In fairness, I really do want some lol...

Regarding my shoes, decided to return them. I realized the thing that was bothering me was the thickness and contrast of the sole made me feel like I was wearing platform shoes.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Bahaha I apparently have a reputation :biggrin:. In fairness, I really do want some lol...
> 
> Regarding my shoes, decided to return them. I realized the thing that was bothering me was the thickness and contrast of the sole made me feel like I was wearing platform shoes.


Interesting on the shoes. When I looked at them, I thought, I like the intention (the Nantucket Red, the kinda classic canvas design), but something doesn't work in the execution. I almost posted that I thought they would look better with age, but you are right - they don't work overall and back they should go.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Interesting on the shoes. When I looked at them, I thought, I like the intention (the Nantucket Red, the kinda classic canvas design), but something doesn't work in the execution. I almost posted that I thought they would look better with age, but you are right - they don't work overall and back they should go.


I kept switching between them and my sperrys last night to figure out why I thought they were off, and it's the same reason I can't wear most rubber sole dress shoes- the thickness of the sole. If I could find the same color in canvas but by Sperry or Sebago or something with a thinner sole (and closer to a boat shoe than a boat shoe/tennis shoe hybrid), I'd strongly consider it.


----------



## rsgordon (Dec 6, 2012)

I can't recommend a brand or model but I will say that I find blue and green canvas shoes that have seen a LOT of sun and faded are very attractive.


----------



## Biff Loman (Mar 5, 2014)

Biff Loman said:


> Castaway seersucker shorts:


Well, these arrived yesterday. I like them but, for anyone thinking of purchasing, be warned that they are thin. Very thin. Virtually see-through, to the extent that you can make out the white fabric of the front pockets. I will definitely not be 'going commando' in them.

Also, the right rear pocket is not actually a pocket.

Overall I'm happy with the purchase, but I'm glad I didn't pay full price.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Wear grey underwear. Black or navy will show through sometimes depending on the light. Also, the right rear pocket, is it just sewn shut?


----------

